# Apsolutely Disscusted



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Paid a deposit for some frogs which ended up being the wrong ones, asked for my money back and was told NO.
after constant phone calls i managed to come to an aggreement in which they said that they would pay back my deposit but they was keeping £20, and gave an stupid excuse as to why.

Basically i ordered 3 giant waxy monkey tree frog (phyllomedusa bicolor) and they got the small waxy monkey frogs in (phyllomedusa sauvagei).
I was charged £120 each frog.
I paid a deposit of £180 and now im at a struggle to get the money back, all because they cant do the right thing.
The person who i dealt with originally cant even pluck up the guts to even talk to me by herself down the phone, so im having to go through someone else within the shop, to sort out this mess, its a discrase, and im fed up of it.

Iv been in touch with trading standards, they have told me my rights and said that i am eligible for a 100% refund.
Iv now been promised the deposit money will be in my account by tuesday at the latest, the money was meant to be in yesterday.
I do not wish this to happen to anybody else on the forum and i only think its right that people should be aware of the shop that has done this to me and probably many others.
Obviously i cant expose the shop out in the open on here, but i shall do so by private message.
It has to stop NOW.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I can understand were your coming from. If I had ordered P.bicolor, paid for them, and the was offered p.sauvagei in stead I would be extremely annoyed. It's not very often that P.bicolor are available so when you find them you jump on the offer. It's not only that but also both species require completely different care. With P.bicolor requiring the typical high humidity. But P.sauvagei requiring bone dry conditions.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Paid a deposit for some frogs which ended up being the wrong ones, asked for my money back and was told NO.
> after constant phone calls i managed to come to an aggreement in which they said that they would pay back my deposit but they was keeping £20, and gave an stupid excuse as to why.
> 
> Basically i ordered 3 giant waxy monkey tree frog (phyllomedusa bicolor) and they got the small waxy monkey frogs in (phyllomedusa sauvagei).
> ...


This is a damn shame this is the second post about a shop in a few days,first spencers mate,which is not good as a novice,thats very hard,and now mistaken species which thank god they haven't gone to a novice cause he wouldn't even know like you do mate !!
What a pain in the A***
commiserations...not great is it!!!
Stu


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I can understand were your coming from. If I had ordered P.bicolor, paid for them, and the was offered p.sauvagei in stead I would be extremely annoyed. It's not very often that P.bicolor are available so when you find them you jump on the offer. It's not only that but also both species require completely different care. With P.bicolor requiring the typical high humidity. But P.sauvagei requiring bone dry conditions.


Thats it exactly, i jumped at the offer when she said they were p.bicolor for sale, and she got the wrong ones in, not my fault what so ever, i gave the correct details of the frog species i wanted and she still got the wrong ones.
so i asked for my money back and got nothing but a load of bull excuses about why why money hasnt been given back to me.
They tried to make out asif i gave the wrong details of the species which i clearly didnt.

They are basically taking £20 off my deposit money for the trouble it has taken getting the frogs into the shop, which again is not my problem.
They have been completely unprofessional, its shocking to know that people are doing this, im deeply ashamed by the way they have treated the whole situation.

My question is, how many other people are having to suffer from this kind of situation, they are making money if they get away with it.
Your at a loss and they dont care, DISSCUSTING.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> This is a damn shame this is the second post about a shop in a few days,first spencers mate,which is not good as a novice,thats very hard,and now mistaken species which thank god they haven't gone to a novice cause he wouldn't even know like you do mate !!
> What a pain in the A***
> commiserations...not great is it!!!
> Stu


It really is a shame, i just cant believe that women who got the frogs in wont even get the guts to speak to me down the phone about it.
And they were telling me she was ill with the flu today.
They knew i was going to call back when i realised they hadnt refunded back the money yesterday which was promised would be done.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Given that they're not the frogs you ordered, the shop doesn't have the legal right ot retain even a part of your deposit. If they were the correct frogs, and you had just changed your mind, then they would be legally entitled to recoup their costs from your deposit. This however is akin to ordering a bed and getting a sofa, and the shop then keeping some of your deposit to cover their costs of getting a sofa in.

My advice would be to register on CAG The Consumer Forums - Page One as they will be better able to advise you on how to proceed. Absolutely do NOT however accept their offer of a partial refund, as if you do you're stuffed. You need to stick by your guns and demand a FULL refund.

Ade


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Given that they're not the frogs you ordered, the shop doesn't have the legal right ot retain even a part of your deposit. If they were the correct frogs, and you had just changed your mind, then they would be legally entitled to recoup their costs from your deposit. This however is akin to ordering a bed and getting a sofa, and the shop then keeping some of your deposit to cover their costs of getting a sofa in.
> 
> My advice would be to register on CAG The Consumer Forums - Page One as they will be better able to advise you on how to proceed. Absolutely do NOT however accept their offer of a partial refund, as if you do you're stuffed. You need to stick by your guns and demand a FULL refund.
> 
> Ade


Iv tried sticking by my guns mate, i told them i want 100% refund, thet said and i quote" well your not getting it and thats that".
£180 was the deposit, they are refunding £160, and keeping £20, apsolutly crazy, im fuming about it.
I will do what you have said and thankyou for your help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are the frogs she got.
she thought these were p.bicolor.
Can anybody please tell me what price these little guys should be.
Thankyou.

























I was charged £120 each for these.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Here are the frogs she got.
> she thought these were p.bicolor.
> Can anybody please tell me what price these little guys should be.
> Thankyou.
> ...



Then you've been charged about £75 more than you should of been.
Absolutely disgusting that the shop then still charged you for the wrong species that is worth about three times less than P.bicolor. :devil:

Also, the frog in the middle picture isn't looking too good. S/he should ideally be the same bright green colour as the other two.

P. sauvagei are a stunning species though. But still, there not the P.bicolor you ordered.

I think the main reason for you not getting P.sauvagei is that there has recently been a large Chacouh (sorry if spelt incorrectly) desert shipment come in and there were several P.sauvagei and because they look quite similar maybe that is why the shop got mixed up. But it's still not a good excuse as they should of identified the frogs correctly.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> Here are the frogs she got.
> she thought these were p.bicolor.
> Can anybody please tell me what price these little guys should be.
> Thankyou.
> ...


I'd say about £30 - £40 is an okay price for them.

EDIT: Actually condsidering it is a retail shop I'd say £60 - £70 is what you would expect.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Then you've been charged about £75 more than you should of been.
> Absolutely disgusting that the shop then still charged you for the wrong species that is worth about three times less than P.bicolor. :devil:
> 
> Also, the frog in the middle picture isn't looking too good. S/he should ideally be the same bright green colour as the other two.
> ...


Cant believe it, honestly i cant, dont know why she would do this.
So unprofessional.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Was it a genuine mistake by the shop or were they trying it on?Most shops are not very knowledgeable when it comes to amphibians.

You would be lucky to find sauvingii for £30 to £40.Retail I would expect to pay £70 to £80 and I guess that £30 would be about right for wholesale.What price for a bicolour though?You never see them about.

To be honest I doubt that you are likely to get your £20 back.It could well cost you more than that to get it back.I would put it down to a bad experience and dont buy from that shop again.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> Was it a genuine mistake by the shop or were they trying it on?Most shops are not very knowledgeable when it comes to amphibians.
> 
> You would be lucky to find sauvingii for £30 to £40.Retail I would expect to pay £70 to £80 and I guess that £30 would be about right for wholesale.What price for a bicolour though?You never see them about.
> 
> To be honest I doubt that you are likely to get your £20 back.It could well cost you more than that to get it back.I would put it down to a bad experience and dont buy from that shop again.


Im certain now that they were trying it on funny, by the attitude they showed towards me, i was told that she knew her amphibians very well, but as you can see, she obviously didnt, and for that reason the guy on the phone took her side because he said he had known her a long time and so on....
The guy being someone who works in the shop along side the women who got the frogs in the first place, he even made me out to be a lier at one point, stating that i never gave the correct information.
She claimed i never gave a latin name and thats why the frogs came in as they did, which again is aload of rubbish.
I told her i was after Giant waxy monkey frogs, she made it clear they were lots of them available from someone she knew.
Now she is making up all kinds of excuses about the whole thing because she does not want to pay back the deposit, iv treated the situation fairly and tried to keep my cool, but they showed no respect towards me wat so ever. :bash:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Im certain now that they were trying it on funny, by the attitude they showed towards me, i was told that she knew her amphibians very well, but as you can see, she obviously didnt, and for that reason the guy on the phone took her side because he said he had known her a long time and so on....
> The guy being someone who works in the shop along side the women who got the frogs in the first place, he even made me out to be a lier at one point, stating that i never gave the correct information.
> She claimed i never gave a latin name and thats why the frogs came in as they did, which again is aload of rubbish.
> I told her i was after Giant waxy monkey frogs, she made it clear they were lots of them available from someone she knew.
> Now she is making up all kinds of excuses about the whole thing because she does not want to pay back the deposit, iv treated the situation fairly and tried to keep my cool, but they showed no respect towards me wat so ever. :bash:


Not to insult you, but did you give the Latin name?
Because all the species in the Phylomedusa genus are known by several common names. And if you went into the shop and just asked for Giant waxy monkey tree frogs then she might of confused them with P.sauvagei.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Not to insult you, but did you give the Latin name?
> Because all the species in the Phylomedusa genus are known by several common names. And if you went into the shop and just asked for Giant waxy monkey tree frogs then she might of confused them with P.sauvagei.


On the phone i said, hi do you have any giant waxy waxy monkey tree frogs, she said yes, i said what the phyllomedusa bicolor, again she said yes.
She knew exactly what i was asking for, but now she is saying i didnt give a latin name, but she wont come and say that to me down the phone.
She wasnt confused at all, she knew what she was doing, she would have happilly sent those little frogs out and not cared.
I orderd 2 females and 1 male.
£120 for a female p.bicolor is about right i would say, because they are bloody rare but she charged the same for a male, males are only 70 to 80 quid at most.
When i told her they were the wrong frogs, she never mentioned nothing about the price she had given me for the little waxies, and when i asked her why had she charge me so much, all she said was, sorry i shall call you back inabit, she wouldnt tell me nothing, its crazy.:bash:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> On the phone i said, hi do you have any giant waxy waxy monkey tree frogs, she said yes, i said what the phyllomedusa bicolor, again she said yes.
> She knew exactly what i was asking for, but now she is saying i didnt give a latin name, but she wont come and say that to me down the phone.
> She wasnt confused at all, she knew what she was doing, she would have happilly sent those little frogs out and not cared.
> I orderd 2 females and 1 male.
> ...


Ahh, tee only reason I thought you didn't tell her the Latin name as because in your last post you said you told her that you wanted Giant way monkey tree frogs. In that case then she has no reason to even consider to dennie you your deposit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tell her you know plenty of people in the Phib world and ask if their reputation is worth arguing over £20.

Can you PM me the shop please?


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

*frogs*

sad to heat you got ripped off,i'd do as wolfenrook says and do some reading on the CAG board and if it comes to it set the bailifs on them. good luck mate


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Ahh, tee only reason I thought you didn't tell her the Latin name as because in your last post you said you told her that you wanted Giant way monkey tree frogs. In that case then she has no reason to even consider to dennie you your deposit.


The latin name shouldnt really matter to be honest, if you go to google and type giant waxy monkey tree frogs, it comes up with p.bicolors.
Everywhere else i have called and said, do you sell the giant waxy monkey tree frogs, and they say, if you mean p.bicolor then no.
The answer is always no because they are so rare.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I know their is two sides to a story, but i am being 100% honest, iv taken no shortcuts or made up any crap, everything i have said is to the word.
There unprofessionalism has caused me to come on here and warn you of the situation.
The attitude they showed was terrible and i dont wish it upon nobody else.
thanks


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Could you PM me the name of the shop please.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tom
what happened to the ones you were getting from the import was you let down on those as well, if i had known how many people wanted these bicolor i would have got more when i got mine

Can you pm me the shop as well please buddy

Richie


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Hi Tom
> what happened to the ones you were getting from the import was you let down on those as well, if i had known how many people wanted these bicolor i would have got more when i got mine
> 
> Can you pm me the shop as well please buddy
> ...


He stole the money Rich, exact same situation as here, only that guy lives in canada.
There are alot of people involved in that situation, and i believe they are trying to take it to court, as some shops have lost hundreds even thousands pounds with that guy.
pmd.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Not that its much help but the only place that I have seen these available is in Holland.They seem to have lots of imports from Surinam.Dutch Rana had some males at the first U.K.Frogday.It might be worth contacting them before the next one.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

bobo10 said:


> He stole the money Rich, exact same situation as here, only that guy lives in canada.
> There are alot of people involved in that situation, and i believe they are trying to take it to court, as some shops have lost hundreds even thousands pounds with that guy.
> pmd.


If thats who I think it is he has been strangely quiet but he was quick to blame others when their imports didn`t work out.I think that there is a lesson here,dont pay for imports up front.I took a calculated risk and lost.Anyone importing amphibians should be able to finance the deal then sell them on afterwards.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> Not that its much help but the only place that I have seen these available is in Holland.They seem to have lots of imports from Surinam.Dutch Rana had some males at the first U.K.Frogday.It might be worth contacting them before the next one.


Iv managed to get my hands on some white lipps, so im quite happy trying those guys out at the moment.
The bicolors will pop up eventually.
Thanks anyway, i have dutchrana contact.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> If thats who I think it is he has been strangely quiet but he was quick to blame others when their imports didn`t work out.I think that there is a lesson here,dont pay for imports up front.I took a calculated risk and lost.Anyone importing amphibians should be able to finance the deal then sell them on afterwards.


I completely 100% agree.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

bobo10 said:


> He stole the money Rich, exact same situation as here, only that guy lives in canada.
> There are alot of people involved in that situation, and i believe they are trying to take it to court, as some shops have lost hundreds even thousands pounds with that guy.
> pmd.



You are joking :gasp: well thats strange because there was a big thing on here about him and some people said he was a con man, but someone off here started advertising the imports for him, this is so wrong



colinm said:


> Not that its much help but the only place that I have seen these available is in Holland.They seem to have lots of imports from Surinam.Dutch Rana had some males at the first U.K.Frogday.It might be worth contacting them before the next one.


I had mine from a supplier in Holland they all come in around the same time all caught in the wet season apparently thats why theyre only available for a certain time. From what i have heard theyre only being bred in one place in America so thats why theres no cb around unlike sauvagii


Richie


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

the sauvagii are on a wholesalers list at the moment RRP £150 trade £60, 

If you paid via credit card explain the situation to the card company and they will iniate a chargeback (i.e refund) its then up to the shop to prove they are right or else they lose the money. If you paid via card then first phone the shop and say one more time that you are sorry its come to this but unless they take the animals back and give a full refund you will ask the card company to refund the transaction,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stick by your guns, mate- if you ordered one thing and they got another they have absolutely *no* right to take your money.


----------



## Toady10 (May 17, 2011)

*hello bobo*

Just a quick question, did you give that guy that bought your giant toad of yours a refund?! I bet he is gutted!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> the sauvagii are on a wholesalers list at the moment RRP £150 trade £60,
> 
> If you paid via credit card explain the situation to the card company and they will iniate a chargeback (i.e refund) its then up to the shop to prove they are right or else they lose the money. If you paid via card then first phone the shop and say one more time that you are sorry its come to this but unless they take the animals back and give a full refund you will ask the card company to refund the transaction,


That's a point. If you paid by debit card you have a similar option. Basically you have 120 days from the date you found out something was wrong to initiate a chargeback with many debit cards. Might be worth a phone call to your bank.

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rig...it-card/chargeback-on-credit-and-debit-cards/

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Toady10 said:


> Just a quick question, did you give that guy that bought your giant toad of yours a refund?! I bet he is gutted!!


??????????????????????????


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's a point. If you paid by debit card you have a similar option. Basically you have 120 days from the date you found out something was wrong to initiate a chargeback with many debit cards. Might be worth a phone call to your bank.
> 
> Chargeback on credit and debit cards - Your rights when paying by credit card - Sale of goods - Which? Consumer Rights
> 
> Ade


I will get onto that on monday then and get that sorted.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> ??????????????????????????


He is talking about the Bufo gigantica.
Complete different story altogether.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I shall call the card people and see what they can come up with, and then i shall get back you.
Thanks again for understanding, only thought it was right to inform you all of the circumstances that have risen about the thing.
It was just the way they treated it thats all, very unprofessional.
But thanks again.


----------



## AMDNORTH (Mar 5, 2008)

*P. Bicolor*

Hi

I ordered these off two people advertising on here and paid deposits and like many others on here got screwed by them, Dan Fryer and Steven Court! They've still not arrived!

No shops in the UK can get P. Bicolor, you will see Suavagii's in many shops over the next few months as they are on the breeders lists, although expensize juviniles! 

Ducth Rana can get P.Bicolor but these can only be caught during the rain season when they come down from the tree canopy! 

If you asked your local shop for Bicolors then you are due a refund, talk to your local council trading standards.

Hope this helps.

Andrew


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

AMDNORTH said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered these off two people advertising on here and paid deposits and like many others on here got screwed by them, Dan Fryer and Steven Court! They've still not arrived!
> 
> ...


I have spoke to them, and they have said that i need to put together a letter to send off to the shop, informing them, that i have been intouch with trading standards.
If they do not wish to proceed in paying back the money then, trading stardards said i was able to take it to court, which to be honest would be a farse, as im only wanting back my £20, but still they should not of kept that £20.

And yes i was involved with the whole dan fry thing, dont think we are getting back our money or ever going to hear from that man again.
Cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> *I have spoke to them, and they have said that i need to put together a letter to send off to the shop, informing them, that i have been intouch with trading standards.
> If they do not wish to proceed in paying back the money then, trading stardards said i was able to take it to court, which to be honest would be a farse, as im only wanting back my £20, but still they should not of kept that £20.*
> 
> And yes i was involved with the whole dan fry thing, dont think we are getting back our money or ever going to hear from that man again.
> Cheers


Do it. Don't let them get away with it.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

I shall repeat what morgan said.

Tell them you know a lot of poeple in the phib world. Then ask them if there reputation is worth £20.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fardilis said:


> I shall repeat what morgan said.
> 
> Tell them you know a lot of poeple in the phib world. Then ask them if there reputation is worth £20.


I shall include this in the letter, its not worth the phone calls anymore as the owner wont talk to me directly.
and the chap that was put of the phone instead basically said, do what you want i dont really care.
Hows that for service :lol2::bash:.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Send any letters by recorded delivery.

If you DO make phone calls, try to record them if you can. If you can't, stick to letters.

Ade


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Send any letters by recorded delivery.
> 
> If you DO make phone calls, try to record them if you can. If you can't, stick to letters.
> 
> Ade


Make sure you use a spell checker though! :2thumb:


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

if you do record any phone calls you will have to tell the person that your recording them as its against the law to record some1 with out them knowing and hope you get your money back


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

SkinsNScales said:


> if you do record any phone calls you will have to tell the person that your recording them as its against the law to record some1 with out them knowing and hope you get your money back


Iv decided to wait and see if they put the £160 back into my account, then i shall send the letter concerning the £20 they too from me.
I will make sure they dont get away with it anyway.
Thanks appreciate this alot.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Has this type of situation happened to alot of people, including yourselfs?
Cheers


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

It happens a lot in retail.

As has been previously said, what price reputation?

A mistake has been made and some one is trying to recoup some loses. However it seems silly if they hold out for £20 to me. That doesn't cover the trade price of the livestock so why bother?

They could change policy and state that all livestock requests are in writing, then no mistakes/misunderstandings can arise.

My old boss was a bit like that, he would hide from customers if it went :censor:up as well :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

bobo10 said:


> Iv decided to wait and see if they put the £160 back into my account, then i shall send the letter concerning the £20 they too from me.
> I will make sure they dont get away with it anyway.
> Thanks appreciate this alot.


I think that you are wise to wait to see how much they refund you before you start sending letters.What is their excuse for keeping the £20?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

In this instance, do you get to keep the mislabelled animals for free or send them back?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

SkinsNScales said:


> if you do record any phone calls you will have to tell the person that your recording them as its against the law to record some1 with out them knowing and hope you get your money back



And make sure you use a mobile, it's also illegal to record both ends of landline call.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Has this type of situation happened to alot of people, including yourselfs?
> Cheers


No, but we are currently getting the shaft from a furniture retailer, paid £1000 for a 3 piece suite in September, and we're STILL been strung along for 1 of the 2 chairs.

80% of retailers are fine and dandy, but sooner or later you find one of the 20% who are real *insert rude word of choice here*.

Careful waiting for the £160, as accepting that could easily be taken as you implying acceptance of this. You'd do better to flat refuse it, and keep insisting on the full amount, and meanwhile go to your bank and commence a chargeback on the grounds of goods NOT been what you ordered.

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you returned the frogs to them or do you still have them? 
I am guessing that you ordered them online as you would not have bought them if you had seen them?
Is the £20 that they are keeping for their carriage?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> Have you returned the frogs to them or do you still have them?
> I am guessing that you ordered them online as you would not have bought them if you had seen them?
> Is the £20 that they are keeping for their carriage?


The frogs never came to me, she got them into her shop, then sent the pics, which i put up.
thats when i foned her to say they are the wrong ones.
Dont worry the frogs never touched my hands, thank god.
I couldnt tell you what she is doing with them, i swear she said she was going to send them back to the supplier, which again is a farse.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

So you have paid for them but they are at a third party?
Will they give you your money back if they are still at your friends shop?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fardilis said:


> And make sure you use a mobile, it's also illegal to record both ends of landline call.


That's not actually correct Fardilis. So long as you tell the 2nd party you are recording, in order to comply with the data protection act, it is COMPLETELY legal to record a conversation on ANY telephone, landline or mobile.

From the Ofcom website:-

"*Can I record telephone conversations on my home phone? *

Yes. The relevant law, RIPA, does not prohibit individuals from recording their own communications provided that the recording is for their own use. Recording or monitoring are only prohibited where some of the contents of the communication - which can be a phone conversation or an e-mail - are made available to a third party, ie someone who was neither the caller or sender nor the intended recipient of the original communication. For further information see the Home Office website where RIPA is posted."

You only need to inform the other party if you intend to pass the recording to a 3rd party, as in the courts.

"
*Do I have to let people know that I intend to record their telephone conversations with me?*

 No, provided you are not intending to make the contents of the communication available to a third party. If you are you will need the consent of the person you are recording."


http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/archive/oftel/consumer/advice/faqs/prvfaq3.htm


You might want to actually read the relevant laws before you make statements regarding legality bud.

Ade


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

has this been resolved ?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's not actually correct Fardilis. So long as you tell the 2nd party you are recording, in order to comply with the data protection act, it is COMPLETELY legal to record a conversation on ANY telephone, landline or mobile.
> 
> From the Ofcom website:-
> 
> ...


Sorry, I checked online and that's what came up.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I will let you all know either by tommorow or at latest tuesday, they said the deposit money will be in my account tuesday at latest.
Thankyou


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom 
would also be interesting to know what happens/happened about the import as ive never seen anything on here about it and the 2 people involved are still members on here. 

Richie


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Tom
> would also be interesting to know what happens/happened about the import as ive never seen anything on here about it and the 2 people involved are still members on here.
> 
> Richie


I really couldnt answer that question mate, i hope they get their acts together and refund the money.
I didnt pay as much as what some people, and i feel bad for the petshops involved with this shipment, so dont know mate.
I shall keep you informed either way.
Thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

well i hope some sort of arrangement is made
the op should havevall of their money back, ncluding the deposit seeing as they have not made a mistake


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, its wensday morning, iv just checked my account and they still have not paid me the deposit as they promised would be in my account at latest tuesday.
My teeth feel like they are going to shatter, im getting so annoyed about this whole thing.
Im going to call them today and see what excuses they make, then im going ahead with trading standards and taking it to court.
Im not getting messed about by these fools, they are just cowards and thiefs as far as im concerned.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear it's gone this far.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Tell them that you will go to as many people as possible with the story too. People like the council (who grant their licence), the local newspapers, trading standards, and the small claims courts (make sure you emphasise this and also say that despite being screwed out of £160 you have enough money to pay for it)

Good luck fella


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you try your bank? Chargeback is a lot cheaper than small claims court (even without paying for legal aid, which isn't needed for small claims really) if you can do it.

I'd certainly make a complaint to trading standards whilst you are at it though, needs to be their local one. Don't expect much to happen though, they usually wait until they have had a number of complaints before the act.

Ade


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

How did you pay the deposit and did you get a receipt if it was cash?

If you paid it with a credit card they might be able to help?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> Did you try your bank? Chargeback is a lot cheaper than small claims court (even without paying for legal aid, which isn't needed for small claims really) if you can do it.
> 
> I'd certainly make a complaint to trading standards whilst you are at it though, needs to be their local one. Don't expect much to happen though, they usually wait until they have had a number of complaints before the act.
> 
> Ade


Usually the threat of small claims is enough. You just have to know what to say. That's what I was suggesting.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you sent the frogs back?


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

As far as I am aware the OP never took charge of the livestock.

They are without goods, and deposit. 

Such hard work, and such poor press for the shop :bash:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A far as I am aware wrong frogs were sent to his petshop. But if I were the supplier I wouldn`t refund the monies if I hadn`t got the frogs back.He may be on a sticky wicket if he is claiming the money back and still has the frogs that was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, Ok :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

colinm said:


> Have you sent the frogs back?


He never got them. Still with the shop.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I am confused Bobo paid for some frogs from a supplier that were delivered to a local shop.No he hasn`t had them but the shop has.Surely they need to be returned to the supplier from the shop for him to get the money back?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

colinm said:


> I am confused Bobo paid for some frogs from a supplier that were delivered to a local shop.No he hasn`t had them but the shop has.Surely they need to be returned to the supplier from the shop for him to get the money back?


He ordered them though the shop, the shop ordered the wrong frogs. It's not Bobo's problem if the shop needs to return them to the supplier as they made the mistake.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i ordered some frogs once from and online shop and was sent the wrong ones, i wasnt offered anything except an "oh dear"

i had to give them away as i had no set up for them, and no desire to keep tree frogs. i had ordered some lovely little ground dwelling frogs.

people can be so rubbish.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

In that case he should take it up with the shop. It seems strange to me that he should order through a shop and pay the supplier directly.Normally you would pay the shop not the supplier if you order them through a shop.

How can you expect the supplier to refund the frogs when he has supplied the frogs(albeit the wrong ones)?.You cannot take the moral high grounnd or probably the legal high ground if you(or the shop) still have the frogs. I think that all he can expect is that he can the difference in price between the two species frogs unless the frogs are returned.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I phone them again, apparently the owner is still sickand will be back in tomorrow.
I paid my deposit by debit card, i shall call tomorrow an speak to the owner.
Either way im getting back that deposit in one way or another, i dont take things like this lightly.
The owner is on the forum and i hope she sees this thread.
And once again, i never recieved the frogs, the were delivered to her shop were she took pics and sent to my hotmail, thats when i saw they were the wrong ones.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Bobo,
Did you pay the shop that got them in for you for them?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

definitely contact trading standards and the council

small claims cost money remember


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> definitely contact trading standards and the council
> 
> small claims cost money remember


Yes, and for the second time: the mere threat of small claims puts the fear of god into people.
I don't understand what the shops problem is. Why can't they just put the frogs on sale in the shop. It's not rockets science


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Mujician said:


> Yes, and for the second time: the mere threat of small claims puts the fear of god into people.
> I don't understand what the shops problem is. Why can't they just put the frogs on sale in the shop. It's not rockets science


fake lawyers/friends with good speaking voices could help ??


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I will get this situation sorted, even i have to visit the shop and make an arse of myself,there is no way im getting robbed £180.
If trading standards cant help or any1 else for that matter, then the last option is to take matters into my own hands which shouldnt be a problem.
I dont want to resort to any kind of aggressive behaviour but i cant let people steal money for things they cant get right.
It will get sorted i promise.
Thanks everyone for being understanding, if i dont get in touch befoe the weekend then have a good xmas/
Speak soon. : victory:


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> I will get this situation sorted, even i have to visit the shop and make an arse of myself,there is no way im getting robbed £180.
> If trading standards cant help or any1 else for that matter, then the last option is to take matters into my own hands which shouldnt be a problem.
> I dont want to resort to any kind of aggressive behaviour but i cant let people steal money for things they cant get right.
> It will get sorted i promise.
> ...


I work in the legal team for one of the largest telecommunications companies in the UK. 

If you need someone to give the shop a call and run off some information to the staff on your behalf, gimme a shout. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

retrophile said:


> I work in the legal team for one of the largest telecommunications companies in the UK.
> 
> If you need someone to give the shop a call and run off some information to the staff on your behalf, gimme a shout. I'd be happy to help.


sent you a private message.
Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure why folks keep going on about the suppliers, they don't factor into this for you bobo. My understanding is that you ordered giant waxy monkey tree frogs from the shop, and paid them a deposit, correct? They in fact either ordered wrong, or the supplier erroneously sent, normal (not giant) waxy monkey frogs.

Now your order/purchase was with the shop, they then placed an order with their supplier. Getting money back from the supplier is THEIR problem, not yours. You are entitled to a refund of your deposit FROM THE SHOP as this is who you paid it to.

You are entitled to a refund IN FULL, with no deductions for their costs, for the simple reason that the goods the shop offered you were NOT the ones that you paid a deposit for. As such the shop needs to either obtain the correct ones, and you can then pay the difference, or they can give you a FULL refund of your deposit. They can only claim for costs to them where a customer changes their mind about the purchase (some think they can keep the entire deposit, but this isn't actually accurate UNLESS the deposit is purely to cover costs).

Bobo did not change his/her mind, the shop obtained the wrong frogs. Again an analogy. If you order a fridge, you don't expect the shop to obtain you a freezer and then refuse to refund all of your deposit because it cost them to order the freezer that YOU don't want and didn't order.

Bobo, your 1st step should definitely be to go to your bank, explain that the goods the store offered were not the ones you paid the deposit for, and ask them to do a chargeback as the store is refusing to give you a full refund. If the bank refuses to do this, then write a letter to the store owner informing them that they have 14 days to give you a FULL refund as they are in breach of your rights as per the sale of goods act, and that if they fail to do so then you will have no option but to submit a claim to the small claims court.

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought that he ordered them from a shop but paid their supplier.Sorry if I am wrong.
In that case the problem is the shops ,if they cant identify a frog.Before you go down to the small claims court you need to follow the correct protocol.The court will advise you of this but I believe you have to advise them of your intent in writing.The court action really is the last resort.
You can put the cost of the claim on the to the £180.The only problem is that its your word against theirs on the species of the frog and the judge will not know whats what frogwise.The shop are likely to say that they got in what you ordered. Then it is your word against theirs and you dont have anything in writing ,you will have difficulty proving this.

You are much better as others have said to try to recoup the money through your bank but again I dont think that it will be as easy as Ade says.Most people can tell the difference between a fridge and a freezer but not between two species of frog to the uninitiated look very similar.I would think that the facyt that you haven`t taken them speaks volumes.But,the shop are likely to say that you chnged your mind or make up some excuse.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im getting this sorted as we speak, someone has offered to help me with the situation, so dont worry im in a good place at the moment.
The shop is just wanting me to let the whole thing go, so they dont have to pay anything out, but unfortunatly that aint guna happen.
Im getting my money back either way.
Thanks


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorted?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

yea dont go giving up thats how these things keep on going


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'm not sure why folks keep going on about the suppliers, they don't factor into this for you bobo. My understanding is that you ordered giant waxy monkey tree frogs from the shop, and paid them a deposit, correct? They in fact either ordered wrong, or the supplier erroneously sent, normal (not giant) waxy monkey frogs.
> 
> Now your order/purchase was with the shop, they then placed an order with their supplier. Getting money back from the supplier is THEIR problem, not yours. You are entitled to a refund of your deposit FROM THE SHOP as this is who you paid it to.
> 
> ...




but it comes down to his word against hers, as if there is no evidence of him stating that he wanted the giant waxys, and giving the scientific name, then technically the shop did get waxy monkey frogs, and he paid a deposit for them, so it wouldn't be the shops fault, and would be down to the buyer not communicating the correct species to the shop, so if it came down to his word against the shop owner, with no proof off who was right about the species ordered, then a small claims court would find it very difficult to come to a decision and would likely throw out the case. If there is email conversations with the scientific name as proof, then you may have more of a leg to stand on, without proof, it is just word against word, and the shop wouldn't be in breach of anything as they would say they provided the animals asked for.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> but it comes down to his word against hers, as if there is no evidence of him stating that he wanted the giant waxys, and giving the scientific name, then technically the shop did get waxy monkey frogs, and he paid a deposit for them, so it wouldn't be the shops fault, and would be down to the buyer not communicating the correct species to the shop, so if it came down to his word against the shop owner, with no proof off who was right about the species ordered, then a small claims court would find it very difficult to come to a decision and would likely throw out the case. If there is email conversations with the scientific name as proof, then you may have more of a leg to stand on, without proof, it is just word against word, and the shop wouldn't be in breach of anything as they would say they provided the animals asked for.


Given the shop is supposedly knowledgable, you don't think it would have been prudent of them to ask which waxy monkey frog was being referred to? You know, for the sake of maintaining a good reputation and avoiding any potential arguments if the wrong species was obtained.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Given the shop is supposedly knowledgable, you don't think it would have been prudent of them to ask which waxy monkey frog was being referred to? You know, for the sake of maintaining a good reputation and avoiding any potential arguments if the wrong species was obtained.



but you just have one side of the story here, maybe the shop did ask, with just one side of the story it is hard to get the whole picture, i think people jump in to quick without knowing all the facts, don't get me wrong i don't know all the facts either, but i'm not forming an opinion either way. Just pointing out that if the op asked for monkey frogs, and the shop got monkey frogs in, and there was no species confirmed, and no evidence supporting either side, it will be word against word, and small claims court will do nothing.


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

Legal stuff scares the living Hell out of people like this - if the shop is trying to get off easy even though they know you should get the full refund, they're usually relying on the customer's lack of knowledge on what to do in this situation to get away with it. Of course, bring the law into it, and you're putting they're only source of income in jeopardy-you should get that £180 back quick!

But a while back you mentioned "resorting to agressive/stealing behaviour" which just puts you in even worse a situation, and the shop in a better situation. If _you're_ breaking the law too, they have more reason not to refund you and, ultimately, if it goes that far, their case will be easier to argue in court.

Keep us posted : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> but you just have one side of the story here, maybe the shop did ask, with just one side of the story it is hard to get the whole picture, i think people jump in to quick without knowing all the facts, don't get me wrong i don't know all the facts either, but i'm not forming an opinion either way. Just pointing out that if the op asked for monkey frogs, and the shop got monkey frogs in, and there was no species confirmed, and no evidence supporting either side, it will be word against word, and small claims court will do nothing.


Yeah perhaps, but I see no reason why the OP would make up such a story!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah perhaps, but I see no reason why the OP would make up such a story!


I'm not saying he or her made up the story, just it is easy to make a story sound alot more in your favour, as a way to try and put pressure on someone to get what you want, and that people maybe shouldn't be so quick to judge and condemn without knowing all the facts.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Well said mr nblade I was told of this by the shop owner when it happened and she was adiment that the customer just asked for waxy monkeys and knowing this lady she is good to her word she also told me once these frogs were refused she was told she would be slagged of on here till the money is returned , I don't think £20 is to much to ask as she has had to put a set up together and feed the frogs


----------



## crestiegirl (Aug 2, 2009)

i have to agree with this,its also not unusual to see individuals posting when something doesnt go their way but there are two sides to every story and every shop isnt the same.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

penfold said:


> Well said mr nblade I was told of this by the shop owner when it happened and she was adiment that the customer just asked for waxy monkeys and knowing this lady she is good to her word she also told me once these frogs were refused she was told she would be slagged of on here till the money is returned , I don't think £20 is to much to ask as she has had to put a set up together and feed the frogs


Why didn't she ask what species to save all this trouble? :/

Was a new set up created? Do shops not have setups already in place for holding frogs?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought that she and and the shop discussed their Latin names.

Surely its all sorted now?Shes been quiet on this.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> I thought that she and and the shop discussed their Latin names.
> 
> Surely its all sorted now?Shes been quiet on this.


Bobo10 is a he, I believe.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Bobo10 is a he, I believe.


I thought so as well but others refer to him as her.The trouble with pseudonyms :2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why didn't she ask what species to save all this trouble? :/
> 
> Was a new set up created? Do shops not have setups already in place for holding frogs?


She was asked for waxy monkeys and no shops don't have a tank sitting there waiting for someone to ask for waxy monkeys when a new animal comes in generally a shop has to sort a tank that has right temps humidity temp substrate plants etc I have 10 specific dart frog tanks but if u put a waxy monkey in one would not last long and if ur shop is full like mine at the mo if I got stuck like that I would have to take something home and set a tank up for that more substrate etc if someone came in my place and asked for waxy monkeys they would of got the  all I can say is what I was told at the time the frogs were refused


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

penfold said:


> She was asked for waxy monkeys and no shops don't have a tank sitting there waiting for someone to ask for waxy monkeys when a new animal comes in generally a shop has to sort a tank that has right temps humidity temp substrate plants etc I have 10 specific dart frog tanks but if u put a waxy monkey in one would not last long and if ur shop is full like mine at the mo if I got stuck like that I would have to take something home and set a tank up for that more substrate etc if someone came in my place and asked for waxy monkeys they would of got the  all I can say is what I was told at the time the frogs were refused


was this your shop then that this incident happened ?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> was this your shop then that this incident happened ?


No mate not mine


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

penfold said:


> She was asked for waxy monkeys and no shops don't have a tank sitting there waiting for someone to ask for waxy monkeys when a new animal comes in generally a shop has to sort a tank that has right temps humidity temp substrate plants etc I have 10 specific dart frog tanks but if u put a waxy monkey in one would not last long and if ur shop is full like mine at the mo if I got stuck like that I would have to take something home and set a tank up for that more substrate etc if someone came in my place and asked for waxy monkeys they would of got the  all I can say is what I was told at the time the frogs were refused


Adjusting the temps and humidity shouldn't cost any money, that's my point. If the shops full, don't order in extra species! 

All this could have been avoided by asking a simple question, which species?

I'd expect more info if someone asked for D.Tinctorious or O.Pumilio for example. 


Which shop do you run btw? Always after more places with darts.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> All this could have been avoided by asking a simple question, which species?
> 
> I'd expect more info if someone asked for D.Tinctorious or O.Pumilio for example.
> .


She said that she agreed on the Latin name with the shop.There shouldn`t have been any mix up in that case.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Adjusting the temps and humidity shouldn't cost any money, that's my point. If the shops full, don't order in extra species!
> 
> All this could have been avoided by asking a simple question, which species?
> 
> I'd expect more info if someone asked for D.Tinctorious or O.Pumilio for example.


This^^^

Also if a shop cannot care for a certain species why order them in at all? Especially if they had not been paid for fully


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Adjusting the temps and humidity shouldn't cost any money, that's my point. If the shops full, don't order in extra species!
> 
> All this could have been avoided by asking a simple question, which species?
> 
> ...


The frogs were not ordered as stock items I own penfolds reptiles in herne bay Kent I could not put waxy in my frog tanks as have built in ro water spray systems and as there were only 2 types giants and normals if u just get asked for normals that's what u would get I'm not getting any more involved just wanted to say its not always the shop as there are a few of us that try hard including the accused: victory:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

fardilis said:


> This^^^
> 
> Also if a shop cannot care for a certain species why order them in at all? Especially if they had not been paid for fully


Because u try to sort out ur customers


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

penfold said:


> The frogs were not ordered as stock items I own penfolds reptiles in herne bay Kent I could not put waxy in my frog tanks as have built in ro water spray systems and as there were only 2 types giants and normals if u just get asked for normals that's what u would get I'm not getting any more involved just wanted to say its not always the shop as there are a few of us that try hard including the accused: victory:


It is difficult for shops,as anyone can put what they want online and it soon can affect the reputation of the shop.Although,she didn`t name the shop in this case.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2007)

It was my shop this happened, and me who the op has spoken to. 

You asked for Waxy Monkey Frogs and I sourced some very lovely Waxy Monkey Frogs. I sent you the photos and suddenly, they are the wrong ones. You have the deposit back minus £20, i checked my bank today and you have it. If the Latin was mentioned, i would have told you, i would not get these in as they are wild caught and die very easily. My shop does not deal in wild caught species.

I have been off with flu, not giving you the run around and if my staff have been blunt with you this is because you have been ringing the shop constantly, this is a very busy time of year for the shop. 

The thing is we are a lovely little shop in Kent, we are all very knowledgeable, happy people. It is very easy to jump on this forum and give us shop owners a kicking, i understand some shops are not that good, ours is not one of them. 

In future i suggest you get out of behind your keyboard, visit some shops and i think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I still don't understand why you both didn't settle on a scientific name in the first place. Would have stopped all of this.


----------



## crestiegirl (Aug 2, 2009)

I can see your point but don't think it is valid here,if someone rings up and asks for a royal python then it would be fair to say that unless he clearly specified the morph or het he just wants a normal


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No ,the buyer has to be specific ,as does the seller.Common names vary between shops.I would always ask the shop the Latin name.
With Royal Pythons there are so many morphs that I would expect the buyer to be very specific.
Your website clearly states what the frogs are.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

crestiegirl said:


> I can see your point but don't think it is valid here,if someone rings up and asks for a royal python then it would be fair to say that unless he clearly specified the morph or het he just wants a normal


What if someone asked for a green tree frog?

I think of Bicolor when I hear Waxy Monkey Frogs.


----------



## crestiegirl (Aug 2, 2009)

Only they know between them what was discussed but his deposit has already been returned and it needs to be appreciated that christmas bank holidays have slowed things down massively,and this thread is largely pointless


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It might be pointless, but you were defending your shop which is fine.

But why not refund the total amount? Sometimes in business it is better to think of the longer term than the present ,and to be honest £20 is neither here or there for a business.Surely you will have recouped more than that by the sale of the frogs to another customer.Look at the wider picture,the negative publicity that you have got here(rightly or wrongly) is worth more than £20 .


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> It was my shop this happened, and me who the op has spoken to.
> 
> You asked for Waxy Monkey Frogs and I sourced some very lovely Waxy Monkey Frogs. I sent you the photos and suddenly, they are the wrong ones. You have the deposit back minus £20, i checked my bank today and you have it. If the Latin was mentioned, i would have told you, i would not get these in as they are wild caught and die very easily. My shop does not deal in wild caught species.
> 
> ...


You would have had me saying we should just butt out right up until that last bit in bold.

For all the your word against his argument, that one part of your post is probably going to bite you on the backside. Not a good way to speak to people who may have been potential customers.

Read around, you will see that many of us DON'T give shop owners a kicking. Many of us actually believe in supporting our local traders. I would also point out that you weren't even named on the forum, you did that yourself.

Read this thread through again, this time keep in mind that we only had the information we were given to go on. Also note that many of us merely informed the OP of his statutory rights. The fact remains, he would have been a mug to go after you in small claims court, purely because you RARELY get your costs back and the costs would have ended up higher than the deposit paid. However there is a set routine to follow when you feel you have a dispute with a retailer. I am sure you would prefer folks suggest he follow this route than other less legal routes.

I would though suggest the mods consider locking this, before it turns into a public slanging match. Further communication should be between yourselves, and not via a public forum really imho.

Ade


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Deposit was paid back, But not in full.*

Almost 2 weeks it took me to get my money back which i finally did,but not in full, which i am still not happy about.
I did and, i will say it again, I did give a latin name and i let her know exactly what species i was after.
She is very unprofessional and loves to make excuses, i would recomend that nobody bother dealing with this person, as she clearly had no want to pay back my deposit that i should of got in full.
I knew exactly what i was after and have done for nearly 2 years since iv been searching for this species.
I hope iv exposed the shop enough to get word around for what they are like, they deserve nothing but a bad rep for the way they have treated their customers.

Thanks to everbody that helped out, i owe you 1 : victory:.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad you got most back as it seemed unlikely for a time, as for the shop they really have taken a short term view in holding back the £20, because without doubt it will cost them much more in the long run.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to admit the whole thing has coloured my view a bit, despite having to agree there are two sides to everything. The shop in question is relatively near me, but this whole thing makes it a bit less attractive to visit.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

PAB said:


> Glad you got most back as it seemed unlikely for a time, as for the shop they really have taken a short term view in holding back the £20, because without doubt it will cost them much more in the long run.


5 times i was told they would pay back my deposit and they didnt, over 10 times i was told she would call me back and guess what, she didnt.
Hows that for sevice, really dissapointing.
I can be a jurk when i want, but im a very honest person, and i dont agree with what they have done in keeping the £20 and i hope it doesnt happen to anybody else on here.
So stay away from that shop now you all know who it is.
I could give names of all the other shops i called in search of that species and they will tell you exactly what species i was after, as they were all given the right name (phyllomedusa bicolor)-or Giant waxy monkey frogs, notice how i used the Giant.

Thanks


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> I have to admit the whole thing has coloured my view a bit, despite having to agree there are two sides to everything. The shop in question is relatively near me, but this whole thing makes it a bit less attractive to visit.


Everything iv stated is the truth, what im getting at is the lack of communication they had with me.
They didnt want to pay back back the money so they made up excuses to try and do a runner, its happened before.
They even went as far as to call me a liar, when she said that only waxy monkey frog was stated.
I honestly think she tried to pull fast one.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't belive that, surely that's well over £20 out of there reputation.

Also i know that tom (bobo10) has been looking for _Phyllomedusa *bicolor*_ for a long while and I would find it very difficult to belive he would not state the latin name seeing as he specifically did not want _P.sauvagii_. And since the comman name is the same why would someone not order with the latin name or the shop not confirm it.


Also all of his wanted adds/posts say _Phyllomedusa bicolor, not waxy monkey frog.
_


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

fardilis said:


> not. And since the comman name is the same why would someone not order with the latin name or the shop not confirm it.
> /QUOTE] :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Is it not better just to move on now?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> fardilis said:
> 
> 
> > not. And since the comman name is the same why would someone not order with the latin name or the shop not confirm it.
> ...


----------



## crestiegirl (Aug 2, 2009)

*£20 deposit that wasnt returned*

we would like to apologise to anyone who has viewed the threads recently and has been put off by accusations made,i would just like to bring your attention to the post on classifieds made by the customer

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/789872-male-phyllomedusa-bicolor-sale.html

whilst ordering waxy monkey frogs from us he is advertising his stating he cannot care for his current frogs and is attempting to sell the one in his possession,again we sincerely apologise for any upset to anyone caused by these threads but i feel it is relevant to point out that we endeavour to assist our customers in any ways possible and will continue to do so.Please do not be put off,we would like to wish everyone a happy new year


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I reckon you BOTH need to take your clearly PRIVATE argument to PRIVATE message and stop posting it all over the forums. Neither of you are doing your reputations any favours with your handbags at dawn approach to conflict resolution.

In fact, your posts are putting people off using your store far more than 1 persons complaints ever would. I mean seriously, a store that tries to make customers who have a dispute with them look bad? Such well thought out business practice, not.

That's just my opinion though.

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its all about £20.I mean you cant buy four pints and two kebabs for that !


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

If your the person who owns the shop that wont return the deposit, I would never buy from you on the basis of these threads. Not so much the refusal to return the deposit, but the way it has been dealt with. The whole thing has been hugely unprofessional and has probably lost you thousands of pound of business. I'd let it go now.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I have merged these threads together and am putting an end to this conversation, it's time you took your fued to where it belongs and let this forum get back to its usual state of peace and tranquility.
If either of the parties involved in this transaction want to say anymore then they are welcome to PM me and I can add info to the thread if need be. If any more threads on this topic are started they will be deleted.


----------

